# Apostles and Dispensationalism



## Amazing Grace (Sep 26, 2007)

Is there a good read on an understanding of the apostles belief in a future literal Reign of the nation Israel? This verse is very Dispensational.

Act 1:6 When they therefore were come together, they asked of him, saying, Lord, *wilt thou at this time restore again the kingdom to Israel?*

And the other words spoken about Him being elevated as a literal earthly King of the Jews.

2 seperate peoples, the circumcision and the uncircumcision... The Acts 15 council appears to set a Dispensational slant on things.

Please do not take this as a thread to condemn Dispensational thought. I just read this recently in the writ and wondered aloud


----------



## Wannabee (Sep 26, 2007)

Hmmm. Okay, I'll just sit out.


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Nicholas,

Check out this book. I just finished reading it the other night.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 26, 2007)

And in Revelation 5 it speaks of the saints reigning *on earth*. I disagree with classical dispensationalists but there is no way you can "spiritualize" that one.


----------

